# Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge



## scottyd (Jul 17, 2020)

Years ago my wife and I would drive down and fish all night on the bridge with the car right there and it was a blast. Even had the old "Fish The Bridge" bumper stickers!
Then it closed due to damage, and I heard it was open again a while back. I'm coming down for the first time in almost 20 years and wondering is the bridge open? If not what is the story with it? 

Thanks to all you on the forum here!
~s


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

last i heard, it was closed from july 19 thru the 25th due to the bridge construction and water main.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just checked and the visitor center is open so maybe the fishing bridge is also. don't know.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When are you coming?


----------



## scottyd (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll be down this Monday for a few days


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is not open right now, as they are building a new bridge, and have been lifting concrete over the fishing pier.
Confirmed with the Visitor Center, and they do not know when it will open again.


----------



## scottyd (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

17th is shut down now. Cant even get to Wayside from the north.


----------

